# Tri tip on the grill



## Green Hornet (Sep 19, 2007)

Step 1...Tune yerself up with some Bombay Saphire :P 




Step 234 whatever....
Add Tri tip and some corn and make some noodles on the side burner. Slice.... eat...


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 19, 2007)

YES!  Great job! Tri tip GOOD!


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 19, 2007)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> YES!  Great job! Tri tip GOOD!


I was thinking of you when I did it. One of the jokers I work with said "Ya gonna smoke it"   WHAT???? YOU CRAZY :?:  :roll:


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 19, 2007)

Great looking food Green Hornet!  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm looking at all the pics and it appears to go from 
"Well Done" looking in the unsliced pic to Med in the sliced pic to Rare on the plate.  :scratch 

Must be some kind of an optical illusion.  

Tips look real good GH.


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome!! Looks really good -


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 20, 2007)

Fantastic job GH!  Excellent dinner!


----------



## john a (Sep 20, 2007)

That is a great looking dinner, looks like step one did the trick.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 20, 2007)

Thems fine lookin vittles GH. I been havin trouble finding tri tips here, I think they may be labled wrong.


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 20, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Thems fine lookin vittles GH. I been havin trouble finding tri tips here, I think they may be labled wrong.


Try looking for Bottom Sirloin. I believe that is what it is cut from. Ask yer butcher for it specificlly if that fails. I had to search for it hard before I found a regular source. It is worth it though.


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 20, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I'm looking at all the pics and it appears to go from
> "Well Done" looking in the unsliced pic to Med in the sliced pic to Rare on the plate.  :scratch
> 
> Must be some kind of an optical illusion.
> ...


Both were done for about 10mins on direct high. That chared the outside of one a bit more than the other, probably cuz it was a bit hotter in one area of the grill. Then about 20mins indirect medium. That cooked the corn too. I let them rest for about 15 mins before slicing. Maybe the flash on the camera did that to it. Both looked the same when sliced inside.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 20, 2007)

Man oh Man that looks great.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 20, 2007)

SLURP!

(monitor doesn't taste as good as that looks!)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 20, 2007)

Fine looking hunk of cow you did there son.  I have a couple that I will be hand delivering at the oink in next week.  But after looking at those pics, one may not make it that far.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Fine lookin' eats G 8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 21, 2007)

I'd eat that!


----------

